# Which one?



## Aero (Jun 25, 2007)

De Rosa Protos vs Time VXRS vs Look 595 vs Parlee Z3 or Z4

I can't decide. Any advice please.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*all?*



Aero said:


> De Rosa Protos vs Time VXRS vs Look 595 vs Parlee Z3 or Z4
> 
> I can't decide. Any advice please.


1 buy what fits you best. This is the most important factor. Fit=comfort=performance.
2 if all fit you well then buy the one you like the most. 
3 if you like them all the same then buy the one most convenient to buy and service at (i.e. what your favourite LBS sells).
4. if no difference then buy the one with best warranty and support. 
5 if no difference then buy the cheapest.
6. is same price then I would buy Time VXRS, then Look 595 provided you know your saddle height exactly. Having said this - I would not buy integrated seat post frame, I would buy a conventional seatpost Time or Look (VXR or 585). 

Good luck.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

while being slightly biased (or a lot biased)... I really do like my VXR, it is a sweet riding bike!


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*to muddy the water even further*

Look announced their 2008 range - there is new 586 and a modified flavour of 585 and I am sure this is not all. I expect Time to announce their 2008 range soon also. 

Yes, I am also Time biased but I do like Look very much also. I am not a De Rosa fan, sorry. I do not find the way it looks appealing to me.


----------



## Aero (Jun 25, 2007)

I just read that the Protos has a 70kg weight limit, and since I'm 78 kg that one is probably out. I also don't much care for the look of the other De Rosa frames. That leaves the Time, Parlee, or Look. Unfortunately it is hard to find any of these to test ride where I live, so I am trying to get as much feedback from people who own and ride these bikes.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

acid_rider said:


> Look announced their 2008 range - there is new 586 and a modified flavour of 585 and I am sure this is not all..


What modified flavor of 585 are you talking about? Something other than paint job? Supposedly, there will be an announcement from Look later this month on an "evolution" to a well known road frame - don't know if that is the 585.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*see Look forum*



HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> What modified flavor of 585 are you talking about? Something other than paint job? Supposedly, there will be an announcement from Look later this month on an "evolution" to a well known road frame - don't know if that is the 585.


for news on Look etc best to read the Look forum. Someone from Look USA had a few things to say about new Look 2008 range. Now that the floodgate of taller-head-tubes, relaxed geometries allowing more upright riding positions has opened with Specialized Roubaix, then Trek Pilot, then Synapse, and now 2008 Madone Performance Fit, etc, I would expect many others will offer basically full racing frames with slightly more relaxed geometry i.e. slacker ST/HT angles, longer wheelbases and taller headtubes in any combination. From what I understand there will be a more relaxed 585 in 2008 to suit less flexible riders who are nevertherless fit enough and fast enough to ride 100-200km events. perhaps a successor to Look 481SL ?


----------

